# Keijiro Doi 300mm Blue #2 Yanagiba and Kensaki Yanagiba



## JBroida (May 8, 2017)

Hey guys... it turns out i've got 2 300mm Blue #2 Yanagiba (one standard yanagiba and one kensaki yanagiba) still in stock... they were forged by Kejiro Doi before he retired... thought i would mention it on here and see if there is any interest. Let me know.












I put them up on our site here:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day

There's a discount code for them running 15% off right now.

Check it out.


----------



## JBroida (May 8, 2017)

whoops... i forgot to update the pricing on there... with the discount code they are $765 and $722.50 respectively


----------



## JBroida (May 8, 2017)

All gone... that was fast


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 8, 2017)

Man Jon - you should look at your open stock more often ... & I bet if you "delved into your own personal 'used' stock" you could sell quite a few ... any Gengetsu Suji's or pettys sent my way would make me very very happy ... just saying ...


----------



## JBroida (May 8, 2017)

even western handled?


----------



## valgard (May 8, 2017)

JBroida said:


> even western handled?



I think you are trying to provoke him a heart attack?


----------



## malexthekid (May 8, 2017)

Having had a brief glimpse of some of Jon's personal stash, that is heart attack worth in itself


----------



## JBroida (May 8, 2017)

valgard said:


> I think you are trying to provoke him a heart attack?



but seriously, i've got some stuff... i just never have time to put things up... its crazy busy as of late


----------



## valgard (May 9, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Having had a brief glimpse of some of Jon's personal stash, that is heart attack worth in itself



I don't even wanna know :scared4:


----------



## valgard (May 9, 2017)

JBroida said:


> but seriously, i've got some stuff... i just never have time to put things up... its crazy busy as of late



This post will probably grant you more than a few PM and emails lol.


----------

